# MariaDB statt MySQL verwenden?

## Randy Andy

Hallo Leute,

die Umstellung von MySQL auf MariaDB wird ja momentan in den Medien und bei einigen Distros diskutiert.

Suse hat sogar als erste schon umgestellt.

Wie sieht's denn damit bei uns aus, gibt's schon Pläne dies bezüglich.

MariaDB soll AFAIK ja kompatibel zu MySQL sein, dennoch einige Vorteile bieten und aktiver entwickelt werden, als der nicht-kommerzielle Zweig von Oracle.

Demnach spricht also einiges dafür.

Ich frage mich nur was für eine Umstellung alles erforderlich ist.

Reicht es demnach aus, wenn man alle Programme die man schon mit mysql Flag gebaut hatte so belässt und letztlich nur das Paket mysql deinstalliert und das Paket mariadb installiert.

Was ist z.B. bei ener KDE-Installation mit Akonadi zu tun, nur die Konfiguration der Pfade in der Akonadi-Konsole auf mariadb umsetzen?

Kann/muss man die verwendeten Datenbanken, der User migrieren.

Was ist z.B. mit einer externen Amarok mysql Datenbank, analog dazu verfahren.

Ich nehme mal an man braucht nicht zwingend ein mariadb USE-Flag, aber eingängiger wär's womöglich schon für den geneigten User, auch wenn's für die make Optionen keinen Unterschied machen würde. 

Gibt's da schon Doku zu die ich übersehen habe, dann sorry...

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## franzf

Du solltest GAR NICHTS ändern/migrieren/... müssen. mysql deinstallieren + mariadb installieren.

AFAIK sind alle Dateien (libs, init-scripts, ...), kann isch aber seit meinem letzten Ausflug zur Maria geändert haben (was ich mir bei einem "drop-in replacement" nicht vorstellen kann).

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Du solltest GAR NICHTS ändern/migrieren/... müssen.

 Laut einem Kommentar auf askmonty.org sollte man allerdings auf jeden fall mysql_upgrade ausführen, da die Struktur der mysql.event Tabelle etwas anders ist. Ansonsten, zumindest soweit ich das sehen kann, ist alles 1:1.

... Heißt der Client dann eigentlich immernoch "mysql"? oder Gibt's dann einen Symlink?

----------

## Randy Andy

Dank Euch, für die Hinweise.

Hat tatsächlich so einfach funktioniert, das hätte ich nicht erwartet.

Der Prozess heißt übrigens nach wie vor mysql.

mysql_upgrade musste ich bisher nicht ausführen, das hatte ich aber früher schon mal unter dem reinen mysql schon mal durchgeführt, damals aber so, damit's erfolgreich war.

```
mysql_upgrade --socket=/home/andy/.local/share/akonadi/socket-big-server/mysql.socket
```

Ich war aber schon bei Version dev-db/mysql-5.5.29-r1 worauf ich das zurückführe, gemaß der Beschreibung unter dem Link den Yamakuzure noch beigesteuert hat, schien es dort nicht mehr notwendig.

Na mal sehen wie's weitergeht, denn so eine kleine Akonadi-Warnung hab ich noch im Protokoll, ist aber eine ähnliche wie vor der Migration, nur dass hier mysql durch mariadb ersetzt wurde und sich die Versionsnummer geändert hat:

Vorher mit mysql:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 130201 16:13:04 InnoDB: The InnoDB memory heap is disabled
> 
> 130201 16:13:04 InnoDB: Mutexes and rw_locks use GCC atomic builtins
> ...

 

Nachher, mit mariadb

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 130201 19:55:28 InnoDB: The InnoDB memory heap is disabled
> 
> 130201 19:55:28 InnoDB: Mutexes and rw_locks use GCC atomic builtins
> ...

 

Aber da such ich mir schon länger 'nen Wolf dran....

----------

